#  Ernährung >   Schlank im Schlaf - Erfahrungen >

## Bine46

Nachdem ich nun so erfolgreich mit dem Schlank-im-Schlaf-Prinzip abgenommen habe, wollte ich meine Erfahrungen auch anderen Menschen zur Verfügung stellen. In der Zeit von Juli bis Oktober 2009 habe ich 12 kg abgenommen (von 84 auf 72), und in der Zeit davor - so mit WW-Punkte zählen auch schon 10 kg, d. h. ich hatte satte 94 kg  :Shocked:  auf mir drauf). Mit dem Schlank-im-Schlaf-Prinzip bin ich super zurecht gekommen, zugegeben, die ersten beiden Wochen der Eingewöhnung waren hart, aber ich habe nie "gehungert"! Was mir bestimmt auch geholfen hat, war die Einnahme von Heilpilzen. Da ich immer mal wieder Probleme mit Verstopfung hatte (eher seelisch bedingt, wenn Stress da war), habe ich den Hericium genommen, und bei der Umstellung der Ernährung war (und ist immer noch mein Begleiter) der Pilz Maitake. Ich bin nun glücklich mit meinem Gewicht, komme gut mit der Ernährung klar und das wünsche ich Euch hier auch. Alles liebe Bine

----------


## Anjolie

Ein guter Freund von mir hat auch mit schlank im schlaf 15 Kilo in 3 Monaten wegbekommen. Von 93 auf 78 kg. Ihm fiel es nicht schwer, auch ohne "Hilfsmittel". Meine Schwester will nun auch damit anfangen, nachdem sie diesen großen Erfolg bei ihm gesehen hat.  :Smiley:

----------


## Luca

Hi, 
wie funktioniert das denn? Hört sich ja richtig traumhaft an!

----------


## Anjolie

Das Prinzip von Schlank im schlaf is wohl nicht, dass man wenig isst, sondern das Richtige zur richtigen Tageszeit.
Morgens soll man nur Kohlenhydrate zu sich nehmen (wobei es da auf dein BMI ankommt wieviel Gramm Kohlenhydrate) heißt nur Brötchen, Brot etc mit Marmelade oder Nutella.
Keine Eiweißprodukte, also keine Wurst. 
Mittags darf man dann wohl relativ ausgewogen essen, also Eiweiß und Kohlenhydrate zu sich nehmen.  
Abends dann ausschließlich Eiweißprodukte, damit dein Körper über Nacht nicht erst an deine Kohlenhydratreserven rangeht um diese zu verbrennen sondern direkt ans Fett geht. 
Wichtig dabei ist, dass man zwischend en Mahlzeiten 5 Std Pause hat und nichts zwischendurch isst, trinken zwischendurch nur wasser oder ungesüßten Tee oder schwarzen Kaffee. 
Wenn man das durchzieht (am meisten wird es wohl den leuten schwerfallen abends ausschließlich eiweiß zu sich zu nehmen) kann man ohne zu hungern schnell abnehmen.  :Smiley:

----------


## bärbel

Im ersten Moment klingt das ja traumhaft, aber ist wohl wie bei allen Diäten mit einer Ernährungsumstellung verbunden. Wäre ja auch zu schön um wahr zu sein, wenn man sich tatsächlich abends ins Bett legt und morgens 5 kilo leichter aufwacht ;-)

----------


## katzograph

Wer schläft, der sündigt nicht, so heißt es. Auf jeden Fall ißt er nichts und das im Normalfall acht Stunden lang nicht. Das bedeutet bei einem durchschnittlich gebauten Menschen einen Gewichtsverlust von ca. 1 - 1,5 Kilogramm pro Nacht.
Wenn man dann das nicht durch übermäßiges Essen wieder zunichte macht, so kann man durchaus verhältnismäßig schnell, gesund   u n d   dauerhaft abnehmen. Eine zusätzliche Diät ist nicht notwendig. Untersuchungen haben festgestellt, das überdurchschnittlich viele Übergewichtige weniger als die empfohlenen 7 - 8 Stunden pro Nacht schlafen und deswegen auch mehr Zeit zum Essen haben, bzw. in der verkürzten Schlafzeit weniger Gelegenheit haben, abzunehmen. Tja, und sich ausgewogen zu ernähren ist immer gut, egal ob Diät oder nicht Diät. 
Ausgeschlafenes Abnehmen wünscht
katzograph

----------


## Esther Wallace

Klingt ja herrlich, aber was mache ich als Veganerin wenn ich nur Proteine essen darf? Bohnen pur?

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Esther Wallace, 
nach meiner Meinung kommt es nicht darauf an was man ißt, sondern wie viel. Wenn man aufhört, wenn man satt ist und nicht erst wenn`s nicht mehr schmeckt ist man schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Und der Effekt "Abnehmen im Schlaf" ist genau gesehen nichts besonderes. Man ißt halt nichts und das etwa 8 Std lang. Kann man auch tagsüber machen, nur kommt einen dann da irgendwie das Hungergefühl dazwischen, im Schlaf merkt man das eben nicht so. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Christina13407

Hey:-), 
Schlank im Schlaf, das stimmt. Wer länger schläft beeinflusst den Abnehmerfolgt, hier heißt es, wer schläft, isst nicht und nimmt dadurch ab. Schläft man nur eine kurze Zeit, kommt das Hungergefühl auf und der Blutzuckerspiegel steigt stark an. Das sogenannte Ghrelin Hormon lässt das Hungergefühl dann steigen und das Sättigungsgefühl dauert länger. Zusätzlich bleiben die Fettspeicher erhalten. Man kann es ja mal ausprobieren:-)

----------


## Keucherle

Hallo!!
Da du dich so mit dem Konzept Schlank im Schlaf auskennst.
Hab ich da mal eine Frage wie kann ich das berechnen mit der gramm anzahl vom Frühstück und vom mittag essen.Denn ich da steht dann man sollte nicht über 20g Fett kommen aber ich versteh das nicht so ganz.
Danke

----------


## Christina13407

da man eine bestimmte Menge an Fett täglich einhalten sollte, ist es auch ratsam, dass darauf geachtete wird dass morgends viele Kohlenhydrate verzehrt werden, sei es Vollkornbrot, Vollkornmüsli oder Ähnliches. Am Nachmittag kann dann Reis, Nudeln oder andere Lebensmittel sein. Es kommt immer auf die Lebensmittel selber an, die man verzehrt. An den Nährwertstabellen auf der Rückseite der Verpackungen kannst du sehen, wie viel Fett dieses produkt enthält und daran kannst du erkennen wie viel du davon essen kannst. Abends empfiehlt sich leichte Kost zu sich zu nehmen z.B Salat, es hat kaum Kalorien, die der Körper am Abend gut verarbeiten kann. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir deine Frage beantworten und dir weiterhelfen.

----------


## Keucherle

Hallo!!ich möchte auch mit dem Programm Schlank im Schlaf anfangen aber ich komm nicht so zurecht mit den Gramm zahlen und wie ich denn das ausrechnen muss.Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?

----------


## Binchen

Hallo, 
ja, würde mich auch interessieren, wie man das am besten durchzieht.
Ich finde das mit der Rechnerei jedenfalls immer sehr umsteändlich. 
Und leider hatte ich immer mit dem JoJo-Effekt zu kämpfen...egal welche Diät. 
Wie sieht es denn bei Schlank im Schlaf aus?

----------


## Elch

Hi,ich mache SiS seit knapp 2 Wochen und finde es sehr gut machbar. Man muß nicht auf viel verzichten und es ist durchführbar. Leider habe ich noch nichts abgenommen. Das liegt aber sicher daran, daß ich nicht viel Bewegung hatte und sich der Körper auch erst umstellen muß. Da ich aber nicht hungern mußte  finde ich SiS wirklich gut und werde erstmal weiter dran bleiben und hoffe, daß sich über die zeit mit etwas mehr Bewegung dazu der Erfolg einstellt. Du kannst dich im Internet über die Durchführung informieren. SiS ist keine Diät, sondern eine Ernärungsumstellung. LG

----------


## Binchen

Dann werd ich das wohl auch mal in Angriff nehmen...bin gespannt. Gibt ja auch wirklich viele Bücher zum Thema.

----------


## Elch

Hi, wenn du magst, können wir ja Erfahrungen austauschen. Das wäre aber hier übers Forum auch recht umständlich. Magst du direkt mailen? Wieviel willst du abnehmen? Bei mir sollen es 8 kg werden. LG

----------


## Patientenschubser

Selbst wenn es hier übers forum en bisschen "umständlich" sein sollte.
Ihr könntet vll anderen mit euren Erfahrungen helfen! 
Vll klappt es überhaupt nicht, vll nur ein bisschen.....

----------


## Elch

Weißt du, wenn ich jemand anderem anbiete direkt mit mir zu mailen, ist das doch wohl meine Sache. Und mit wem ich meine Erfahrungen teile bestimme ich wohl auch selbst. Nicht alle wollen jede 100 gr hier im Forum breittreten....

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Elch,
Ein bisschen freundlicher geht auch!
Mein Gedanke/ der Gedanke des Forums ist das man Erfahrungen teilt!
Sonst hätten ihr euch hier kaum gefunden.
Es ging nicht darum 100gr breitzutreten, wobei sich 100gr kaum lohnen zum breittreten!
Das Angebot direkt zu mailen kann, damit es für dich keine Missverständnisse mehr gibt, auch per PN gemachen werden.
Dazu einfach auf den entsprechenden Benutzenamen klicken!

----------


## lydia73

Hallo, 
ich habe es auch vor einiger Zeit mit der Schlank im Schlaf Diät probiert. Nachdem ich hier ein paar nützliche Infos finden konnte: Dr. Pape Diät. ging es auch ziemlich gut los. Nachdem Absetzen der Diät hat sich leider der Jojo-Effekt niedergeschlagen. Ich bin jetzt wieder bei der Logi-Diät gelandet. Das ist mich persönlich nachhaltig und gut umsetzbar.

----------


## Elch

Hey, danke für deine mail. Was ist die Logi-Diät? LG

----------


## lydia73

Bei der Logi-Diät ernährt man sich kohlenhydratarm, proteinreich und von gesunden Fetten. Im Gegensatz zu anderen kohlenhydratarmen Diäten sind Kohlenhydrate aber nicht vollkommen tabu, sondern sollten nur in Maßen gegessen werden. Hier findest du noch ein paar mehr Infos: Logi-Diät Du kennst ja sicherlich die üblichen Ernährungspyramiden. Die der Logi-Diät sieht so aus: http://www.bodykids.de/img/logi_pyramide.jpg

----------


## Elch

Ah ja, o.k. wo bei darauf ja heute die meisten Diäten oder Ernährungsumstellungen basieren, also auf wenig Kohlenhydrate bzw. zur richtigen Zeit. Klappt es denn bei dir gut? Machst du Sport nebenbei und wenn ja welchen? Wo wohnst du?
LG

----------


## pianocat1

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und habe 2 brennende Fragen zur Schlank-im-Schlaf-Diät: 
Grüner / Schwarzer Tee vertragen sich ja super mit diesem PRogramm. Wie sieht es jedoch mit diesen Teesorten aus, wenn sie aromatisiert sind. In meinem Fall:
Grüner Tee mit gelben Rosenknospen, Hagebuttenkerne, Granatapfelblüten, Aroma 
Duftet und schmeckt mir super lecker, ich weiß jedoch nicht, welche Auswirkungen die Hagebuttenkerne und Granatapfelblüten haben. 
Und das nächste: Kräutertees sind auch ganztägig genießbar. Wie sieht es da bei der Zugabe von Holunderblüten aus? Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Insulinausschüttung? 
Ich danke euch für eure Antworten!
pianocat1

----------


## Lucie

Hi Elch,
ich habe Deinen Eintrag gelesen, dass Du 8 kg abnehmen wolltest, ist es Dir gelungen? ich wollte jetzt mal auch so um die 6 kg abnehmen mit dem Programm von Dr. Pape. Klappt das? Und wie viel Sport hast Du dabei gemacht? LG Lucie

----------


## Angela61

gibt es darüber eine Art Broschüre ?? hört sich wirklich schön an 
LG Angela61

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich hab von einem Reha-Kollegen erstaunliche Berichte gehört über das "Schlank im Schlaf"-Programm. Es wäre auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Ausdauersport bzw. viel Bewegung sollte bei jedem Abnehmprogramm inbegriffen sein, damit der Stoffwechsel angeregt wird.

----------


## marcel75

Hallo, ich finde man kann mit der Schlank im Schlaf Diät sehr gut abnehmen. Ich denke zumindestens, das ich zur Zeit die Schlank im Schlaf Diät unternehme. Wie das jetzt heisst ist ja auch egal. Fakt ist: Morgens und Mittags Kohlenhydrate (morgens weitaus mehr) und am Abend keine Kohlenhydrate. Dazu treibe ich noch ca. 2x die Woche Sport (Schwimmen). Habe schon einige Kilos verloren.

----------


## schoni

hallo  
ich bin 36 jahre alt und habe 48kg mit schlank im schlaf abgenommen. 
war bis zu meinen kinder immer dünn gewesen( 50kg bis 52kg) und als ich vor 16 jahren mein erstes kind bekam, hatte ich nach der geburt knapp 30kg mehr.
vor ca 2 jahren ging es mir seelisch garnicht gut und ich nahm nochmal 20kg zu. in den 16 jahren (dreifach mutter) habe ich immer wieder versucht ab zunehmen, aber leider konnte ich mein gewicht nicht lange halten, sobald ich wieder versucht habe ohne hilfsmittel zu leben. letztes jahr im mai 2010 bin ich dann zu meinen arzt gegangen als ich sah, das ich jetzt 105kg wiege.. das war ein schock !! mein arzt erzählte mir von dem buch schlank im schlaf, ich bin sofort los und habe es mir gekauft.. zu diesen zeitpunkt hätte ich nie gedacht, das ich wirklich abnehmen kann, halten kann und so viel an gewicht verliere... hatte letztes jahr kleidergröße 46 und habe jetzt 34/36.. mein bauchumfang war zu diesen zeitpunkt auf 115cm.. habe jetzt die maße : 82/63/84 und habe ein bmi von 20,4 bei 167cm und wiege zwischen 56kg/58kg und kann alles essen was ich will den tag über, nur abends esse ich keine *kohlenhydrate*... habe am anfang sehr viel sport gemacht, jeden tag eine stunde ausdauerttraining und deswegen hängt meine haut auch nicht. was ich auch beim sport gemacht habe, habe meine schlimmen fettzonen mit frischhaltefolie eingewickelt, ihr glaubt nicht wieviel wasser da raus kam nach dem sport... halte mein gewicht seit 4 monate und glaube das ich es wirklich geschafft habe.. darf natürlich nicht in meine alten gewohnheiten verfallen , sonst war alles um sonst.habe letzten monat mit dem arzt gesprochen, der mit seinen kollegen dieses buch geschrieben hat, werde nächsten monat nach essen fahren, da er mich kennenlernen möchte..es war eine lange und manchmal harte zeit sein leben zuändern, aber jetzt fühle ich mich einfach super.. ich kann jetzt alles tragen was ich will und es macht richtig spass.. wie ihr sehen könnt, habe ich mich total verändert !! ;-)arbeite jetzt für ein großes sportgeschäft und kann dort auch meine erfahrung weitergeben.. ich hoffe und wünsche es mir, das ich hier manchen mehr kraft geben konnte beim abnehmen mit schlank im schlaf und vergisst eins nicht, es ist keine diät , sondern eine komplette lebensumstellung.. achtet mehr auf das was ihr isst und lasst euch zeit dabei.. ich habe kleine rituale jetzt und genieße wenn ich esse, auch wenn ich auf der arbeit bin.. viel spass mit dem buch und viel erfolg dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mlg schoni   2958tht.jpg märz 2010  283932_141555115923255_100002063029767_266245_3987550_n.jpgrock´n roll festival juli2011 mit meinen mann

----------


## marcel75

Hi, ich habe das Schlank im Schlaf Prinzip auch schon ausprobiert. Mit Erfolg! Ich habe 15 Kilo verloren. Ich weiss nicht einmal, ob das was ich gemacht habe sich überhaupt Schlank im Schlaf nennt. Ich habe morgens und mittags normal gegessen, bzw. etwas mehr Kolehydrahte als sonst und abends nur noch Eiweis. Dazu habe ich abends immer noch eine halbe Stunde Sport gemacht. Hat jemand Tipps für: Essen kinder? Meine Kids könnten nämlich auch mal ein bischen weniger auf den Rippen vertragen :-)

----------


## Fenchelknolle

Hallo und @ Pony!
Ich hab SiS für Berufstätige durchgearbeitet und kann dir gerne eine Übersicht geben: _ Schlank im Schlaf - Quelle: Schlank im Schlaf für Berufstätige Der menschliche Stoffwechsel unterliegt einem bestimmten Biorhythmus!
Deshalb nur 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag mit Verdauungspausen von 4 bis 5 Stunden, das beruhigt den Insulinspiegel.  Keine Mahlzeit ausfallen lassen, denn jede hat im Tages- bzw. Biorhythmus eine wichtige Funktion. Und das heißt, er benötigt zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten unterschiedliche Nährstoffe: Morgens: 
viel Kohlehydrate, Eiweiß höchstens pflanzlicher Brotaufstrich, kein tierisches Eiweiß wie z. B. Milch, Käse oder Wurst. Fett nur bis 25 g
Wer nicht auf seine Milch im Kaffee oder Tee zum Frühstück verzichten will, der kann Sahne oder Sojamilch nehmen, höchstens aber nur 2-3 Teelöffel fette Milch.  Mittags: 
Mischkost, wer strenger abnehmen will, dann auch nur Eiweißkost, Fett nur bis 25 g
Erlaubt ist Obst, auch mal was Süßes, ebenso stärkehaltige Lebensmittel wie Reis, Nudeln, Kartoffeln, Hülsenfrüchte, Mais, Möhren.  Abends: 
nur Eiweiß in Verbindung mit Gemüse (wenige Ausnahmen wie z. B. gekochte Möhren) oder Salat, keine Kohlenhydrate, kein Obst, kein Früchtetee, Fett nur bis 25 g. 
Milch in Kaffee oder Tee sind nun erlaubt.  Hinweise zum Frühstück:
Eine morgendliche Fastenphase machte genauso dick wie eine ungünstige Zusammenstellung von Nahrungsmitteln! Unser Gehirn braucht nach der nächtlichen Fastenphase morgens Kohlenhydrate, sonst macht es sich in seiner Not über die Muskelzellen her. Und die sind die Verbündeten beim nächtlichen Fettabbau! Kohlenhydrate pur sorgen morgens für eine nur mäßige Insulinantwort und versorgen die Steuerzentrale im Hirn. Pro Tag benötigen die grauen Zellen im Hirn mehr als 100 g Glukose aus Kohlenhydraten wie z. B. Stärke, die sollte man zum Großteil morgens verzehren, denn ist der Magen gefüllt, wird der Grundumsatz angeheizt. So fühlen wir uns satt, zufrieden und leistungsfähig.
Die Verwendung von Streichfett morgens bremst wiederum das Insulin des kohlenhydratreichen Frühstücks und ist deshalb wichtig.     Hinweise zum Mittagessen:
Zwischen 11 und 16 Uhr ist der Körper voll auf Tagesaktivität eingestellt, Kohlenhydrate und Eiweiß werden jetzt schneller von den Muskelzellen aufgenommen. Deshalb ist auch jetzt eine Mischkost erlaubt, genauso wie Zucker aus Obst, Säften usw. und sogar mal eine Schleckerei oder Kuchen. 
Wer aber abnehmen will, soll auch hier auf die Kalorien achten und ggf. auch mittags mal eine Eiweißkost mit Gemüse und/oder Salat wählen, wenn man dazu oder danach mit Süßem „sündigen“ will. 
Dennoch, Kohlenhydrate sind wichtig auch fürs Mittagessen. Auch mittags nur eine Eiweißkost zu wählen, das unterstützt das schnellere Abnehmen, dies soll aber nur für eine begrenzte Zeit oder mal zwischendurch geplant sein. 
Wichtig ist es, dass man sich satt isst, so dass man in keine Hungerfalle tappt in den wichtigen und vorgeschriebenen Verdauungspausen von 4-5 Stunden.  Hinweise zum Abendessen:
Idealerweise liegt die Zeit fürs Abendessen zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr. So kommt man in den Genuss einer besonders langen Fettverbrennungsphase in der Nacht. Das Abendessen kann aber auch später eingenommen werden bis 24 Uhr. Auf den Stoffwechsel hat lediglich Auswirkungen, was man abends iss, nicht wann. Abends soll es außerdem um Entschleunigung gehen!
Proteine (Eiweiß) werden nach der Aufnahme vom Körper unmittelbar verwertet und in Wärme umgewandelt. Die erforderliche Portion Eiweiß macht den Weg bereit zur nächtlichen Fettverbrennung. Außerdem wird die Arbeit des Wachstumshormons HGH unterstützt während des Schlafes und alle Regenerationsprozesse im Körper werden angeregt. 
Die benötigte Energie stammt aus Fettzellen, die jetzt nicht durch einen Insulinüberschuss – ausgelöst durch eine abendliche Mischkoste oder Kohlenhydrat-Mahlzeit –blockiert sind. Somit ist eine abendliche Eiweißmahlzeit optimal auf den Stoffwechsel abgestimmt, sie entlastet und baut überschüssige Fettreserven ab.  
Gemüse und Salat werden außerdem in wertvolle und nahezu kalorienfreie Ballaststoffe für die Verdauung verwertet. Hinweise für Hungerattacken zwischendurch:
Diese sollte man unbedingt vermeiden durch richtiges Sattessen bei den Mahlzeiten. Tritt dennoch mal ein Hungerloch auf, dann höchstens ein kleines Eiweißzwischendurch essen, z. B. ein gekochtes Ei, 1 Becher Magerjoghurt oder Hüttenkäse. Besser ist trinken von ungesüßtem Tee oder viel Wasser. Tipps zum Durchhalten:
Iss bewusst, ausreichend und gut! Dreimal essen macht zufrieden! Nie hungrig aus dem Haus gehen!
Ablenkung und Bewegung unterstützt SiS! Stress vermeiden, positiv denken und sich auch mal etwas gönnen! Entspannungs- und Ruhephasen wenn möglich einbauen, ausreichend schlafen! BMI-Berechnung und geforderte Mengen:  Fett pro Mahlzeit am besten nur ca. 25 g, d. h. für den Tag insgesamt 75 g (achte auf versteckte Fette!), aber auch nicht zu wenig, denn auch gute Fette benötigt der Körper zur optimalen Verdauung. Als Faustregel gilt: 1 g pro 1 kg Körpergewicht, möglichst auf alle Mahlzeiten gerecht verteilt. 
Aber, wer ständig zu fett isst, der hat Probleme mit dem Appetit und das Sattsein-Gefühl wird gestört.  Kohlenhydratmengen richten sich nach dem BMI, siehe oben.
In den SiS-Rezepten sind diese mit Punkten ausgewiesen und Vorsicht, denn diese Rezepte sind meist für 2 Personen mengenmäßig ausgerichtet.  Bei Frauen bei einem BMI unter 30 sind es 6 Punkte = 75 g je Frühstück und Mittagessen, 
über 30 sind es 8 Punkte pro Mahlzeit = 100 g. 
1 SiS-Punkt entspricht ca. 12,5 g Kohlenhydrate. 
1 g Kohlenhydrate hat einen Brennwert von 4 Kilokalorien.
Für Frauen, die die 75 g Kohlenhydrate pro Frühstück und Mittagessen zu sich nehmen sollen, heißt das: pro Mahlzeit 6 SiS-Punkte, 12 SiS-Punkte pro Tag. 
Somit nimmt man genug, aber nicht zu viel an Kohlenhydraten zu sich.  Eiweiß soll auch ausreichend abends eingenommen werden, mindestens mit der Formel BMI x 1,5 = Eiweiß in Gramm pro Abendmahlzeit, mehr ist erwünscht und erlaubt. 3 Eier abends sind z. B. mengenmäßig an Eiweiß ausreichend. Tagesenergiebedarf: Bei SiS soll man nicht mit Kalorien rechnen, sondern mit den SiS-Punkten bei Kohlehydraten und den Mengenangaben von Eiweiß und Fett in den Abendrezepten (meist für 2 Personen, also kcal halbieren!), die so aufeinander abgestimmt sind, dass ausreichend alle Nährstoffe abgedeckt sind. Dennoch hier zur Erläuterung: Kalorienbedarf pro Tag:
Unterscheide Grundumsatz und Tagesenergiebedarf in kcal!
Der Grundumsatz ist diejenige Kalorienmenge, die ein Körper für seine Körperfunktionen zur Erhaltung braucht. Er ist abhängig vom Geschlecht, Alter und Körpergewicht.
Der Tagesenergiebedarf errechnet sich aus dem Grundumsatz plus der benötigten Energie für Alltagstätigkeiten, Arbeit und Freizeitaktivitäten (z. B. bei körperlicher Arbeit und Sport höhere kcal-Bedarf).  Folgende Formel wird für den Kalorienbedarf angewendet:  Kalorienverbrauch berechnen - FETTRECHNER Um abzunehmen, kann man beim Essen Kalorien einsparen oder durch Sport mehr verbrennen. 
Beim Einsparen von Kalorien orientiert man sich an dem reinen Grundumsatz von  Körpergewicht x 24 Stunden = Kilokalorien als Tagesenergiebedarf. Die Differenz ist eine Energielücke zum Gesamtbedarf, die vom Körper aus dem gespeicherten Fett gedeckt werden kann. 
Mit der Umstellung der Ernährung alleine ist es jedoch nicht getan. Wer sich schlank schlafen möchte, sollte auf jeden Fall für ein bewegtes Leben sorgen: Bewegung im Alltag und nach Möglichkeit noch moderates Ausdauertraining (Walken, Joggen, Schwimmen oder Radfahren) und Krafttraining zum Aufbau der Muskulatur sind erstrebenswert und erwünscht._ 
Momentan bin ich dabei, SiS für Vegetarier zu studieren, weil mir das abendliche Eiweiß nicht so gut bekommt und es mir sogar oft widersteht; auch aus ethischen und gesundheitlichen Gründen sollte man das viele Eiweiß jeden Tag hinterfragen.  
Da ich Diabetikerin II bin (ausgelöst durch Cortison, nicht durch Übergewicht), finde ich die insulinreduzierende SiS-Ernährung für mich eigentlich recht günstig. Ich habe damit auch innerhalb von 6 Wochen mein Zielgewicht von fast 63 kg wieder erreicht, das ich über den Jahreswechsel durch Sündigen von Schleckereien, was ich eigentlich gar nicht darf, hochgeschraubt. Ob es aber eine wirkliche Ernährungsumstellung für mich ist, das weiß ich nicht, denn ich hadere einfach mit dem abendlichen Eiweiß. Ich werde wohl eher die altbewährte Trennkost vorziehen und auf Süßes und Schleckereien einfach verzichten. Schon allein davon kann man abnehmen, wenn auch langsam, was ja besser ist und den Jo-jo-Effekt vermeidet. Mit 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag kann man sich satt essen, wenn man m. E. Kohlenhydrate und - so finde ich - auch Eiweiß reduziert und sich ansonsten ausgewogen ernährt, viel schläft und aktiv im Rahmen des Möglichen ist. 
Übrigens, wer in die verschiedenen SiS-Bücher mal reinlesen will, der kann das bei www.weltbild.de machen, da gibt es Auszüge bei den Büchern, die man teilweise sogar als pdf-Datei herunterladen kann. 
LG von Fenchelknolle

----------


## Anonymisiert

Ich habe vor 1 Jahr mit SIS angefangen und halte seit 1/2 Jahr mein Gewicht. Statt 114 kg nur noch 70 kg. Es ist Super und ich glücklich. Die Ernährungsumstellung ist leicht :laughter01:  und es macht Spaß.  :laughter01: Schlaf sein ist schön.

----------


## franzi_456

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe schon sehr viele verschiedene Diäten wie z.B Almased und WW ausprobiert, war aber imm unzufrieden da ich kein Fan von hungern und Sport bin  :Smiley:  Dann habe ich aber die Abnehmen im Schlaf methode endeckt und sie auprobiert, ich habe allerdings noch zusätzlich Kapseln genommen die das abnehmen erleichtern sollen. Diese Kapseln sind zu 100 % natürlich hergestellt, was mir sehr wichtig war. Schon nach einiger Zeit habe ich die ersten Efolge gehabt und habe nun nach ca. 4 Monaten mein Traumgewicht erreicht. Ich kann es nur empfehlen sowass zu machen und vielleicht schaut ihr euch mal die seite   Abnehmen im Schlaf: Wie es funktionieren kann 
an, da ich dort die Kapseln bestellt habe, die mir echt geholfen haben. 
Viel Erfolg beim ausprobieren  :Smiley:

----------


## franzi_456

Hallo   zusammen,  ich habe schon sehr viele   verschiedene Diäten wie z.B Almased und WW ausprobiert, war aber imm   unzufrieden da ich kein Fan von hungern und Sport bin  :Smiley:  Dann habe ich aber   die Abnehmen im Schlaf methode endeckt und sie auprobiert, ich habe   allerdings noch zusätzlich Kapseln genommen die das abnehmen erleichtern   sollen. Diese Kapseln sind zu 100 % natürlich hergestellt, was mir sehr   wichtig war. Schon nach einiger Zeit habe ich die ersten Efolge gehabt und   habe nun nach ca. 4 Monaten mein Traumgewicht erreicht. Ich kann es nur   empfehlen sowass zu machen und vielleicht schaut ihr euch mal die   seite    Abnehmen im Schlaf: Wie es funktionieren kann  an, da ich dort die Kapseln   bestellt habe, die mir echt geholfen haben.  Viel Erfolg beim ausprobieren    :Smiley:

----------


## franzi_456

Hallo   zusammen,   ich   habe schon sehr viele verschiedene Diäten wie z.B Almased und WW ausprobiert,   
war aber immer unzufrieden da ich kein Fan von hungern und Sport bin  :Smiley:  
Dann   habe ich aber die Abnehmen im Schlaf methode entdeckt und sie ausprobiert,   
ich habe allerdings noch zusätzlich Kapseln genommen die das abnehmen   erleichtern sollen. 
Diese Kapseln sind zu 100 % natürlich hergestellt, 
was   mir sehr wichtig war. Schon nach einiger Zeit habe ich die ersten Erfolge 
  gehabt und habe nun nach ca. 4 Monaten mein Traumgewicht erreicht. 
Ich kann   es nur empfehlen sowas zu machen und vielleicht schaut ihr euch mal die Seite         http://sanaexpert.de/abnehmen-im-schlaf/      an, da   ich dort die Kapseln bestellt habe, die mir echt geholfen haben.    Viel   Erfolg beim ausprobieren  :Smiley:

----------


## MelB

is kein problem, kommt nur darauf an was für eine art sport du treibst :Smiley:  bei ausdauertraining verlierst du zwar während dem training kalorien, nicht aber danach. mach deshalb kurze 10 minütige super intensive cardio übungen, DANN verbrennt dein körper auch während der nacht ordentlich kalorien!

----------


## Steffan85

> is kein problem, kommt nur darauf an was für eine art sport du treibst bei ausdauertraining verlierst du zwar während dem training kalorien, nicht aber danach. mach deshalb kurze 10 minütige super intensive cardio übungen, DANN verbrennt dein körper auch während der nacht ordentlich kalorien!

 Also kann jeder diese Diät machen, wenn ich das richtig sehe?

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo,
und können das auch alte Menschen machen?  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :c_laugh: 
Herzlichst grüßt das alte Ruhebärbele

----------


## RitaP

Ist es aber nicht eher so, dass der Körper auch weniger im Schlaf verbraucht? Er befindet sich doch da in einer Art Standby Modus,oder nicht? Wie soll das dann klappen, im Schlaf schlank zu werden, wenn du so gut wie nichts verbrauchst?

----------


## diddlmama

Hallo ich bin neu hier und möchte auch gerne mitmachen beim abnehmen , wieviel Brot darf man zum Frühstück essen

----------


## Jula123

> Hallo ich bin neu hier und möchte auch gerne mitmachen beim abnehmen , wieviel Brot darf man zum Frühstück essen

 ist zwar nicht die passende Antwort bzw. kann ich dir nicht genau beantworten wie viel Brot man generell essen darf aber ich kann dir Leinsamenbrot empfehlen. Es eignet sich ganz hervorragend für alle Diät-Willigen und ist eine tolle Quelle für Mangan, Kalium und Selen. Den Gesundheits-boostenden Effekt erzielt man durch die enthaltenen Ballaststoffe, ungesättigten Fettsäuren und sekundären Pflanzenstoffe.

----------


## PusteBlume_

Ich habe mir letztens ein Buch gekauft "Schlank im Schlaf für Berufstätige" und dieses kann ich absolut nur empfehlen. Viele nützliche Tipps, Erklärungen und leckere Rezepte. Den Preis fande ich jedoch etwas happig, daher habe ich ein gebrauchtes ergattert. 
Diesen Monat werde ich anfangen die Ratschläge zu berücksichtigen und hoffe so einige Kilos abnehmen zu können.

----------


## Lukas85

Ich habe erst heute wieder einen Bericht gesehen in dem es geheißen hat, dass wenig Schlaf zu einer Gewichtszunahme führt...

----------


## Äskulap

> Ich habe erst heute wieder einen Bericht gesehen in dem es geheißen hat, dass wenig Schlaf zu einer Gewichtszunahme führt...

 ja zu wenig Schlaf ist ungesund erhöht den Blutdruck, die Gefahr für Diabetes und Gewichtszunahme etc.  
Vollkommen recht... 
Deswegen gibts auch keine wundersame ich werd schlank im Schlaf blabla Wunder Diät.  
Jede Diät die sinnvoll abläuft hat am Ende das selbe Schema.  
du nimmst weniger Kalorien auf als du verbrauchst --> du nimmst ab  
du nimmst mehr Kalorien auf als du verbrauchst --> du nimmst zu, je nachdem ob du schwer trainierst und richtig isst, baust du dabei auch Muskelmasse auf. 
Dabei ist in jeder Diät darauf zu achten dass das Verhältnis Fett - Eiweiss - Kohlenhydrate passen sollte (je nach Vorliebe kann man sich das selbst einteilen).
Tipp am Rande, Eiweiss sättigt am längsten und die Aminosäuren schützen die Muskeln teilweise vor Abbau. 
Ganz einfach ist die Geschichte...  
Ein absoluter Tipp, ist die ketogene Diät aber die macht wirklich keinen Spaß.  
Übrigens Salatdiäten sorgen auch nicht dafür das Fett verschwindet sondern vorwiegend je nach Tätigkeit der Person verschwinden Muskeln da der Körper es nicht als nötig empfindet diese zu versorgen, erst danach verschwindet Fett

----------


## Jula123

Vielleicht klingt das ein bisschen harsch, aber ganz ehrlich Leute. Ich würde versuchen mehr Sport zu betreiben, viel zu trinken und viel Obst zu essen. Das ist der beste Weg um abzunehmen. Wenn allerdings jmd meint, dass er nicht gerne Sport betreiben möchte, dann soll er versuchen den Stoffwechsel anzukurbeln. Hülsenfrücht zB sollen den Stoffwechsel anregen (könnt ihr auch gerne hier nachlesen: Stoffwechsel ankurbeln) Ich habe schon sehr viele Diäten ausprobiert und eines habe ich dabei gelernt. Es ist wichtig Disziplin zu haben. Man verliert nach 1-2 Tagen die Motivation. Seit dem ich mich ausgewogen ernähre und Sport betreibe, habe ich es nach 4 1/2 Monaten geschafft wieder im "Ideal-Gewicht" zu sein. Nicht die Hoffnung verlieren und wenn wie gesagt nicht gerne Sport betreibt, soll er versuchen den Stoffwechsel anzukurbeln  :Zwinker:  Funktioniert auch prima!

----------


## Harrypotter1

Das klingt ja alles super! Bei mir hat das leider nicht ganz so gut hingehauen, da mein Rythmus durch Schichtarbeit ziehmlich durcheinander ist. Hat jemand Tipps, wie man dem Körper trotz unregelmäßiger Schlafenszeiten was gutes tun kann? 
Danke und LG

----------


## Jula123

> Das klingt ja alles super! Bei mir hat das leider nicht ganz so gut hingehauen, da mein Rythmus durch Schichtarbeit ziehmlich durcheinander ist. Hat jemand Tipps, wie man dem Körper trotz unregelmäßiger Schlafenszeiten was gutes tun kann? 
> Danke und LG

 Hey, 
kommt drauf an, was du genau vorhast. Wenn du abnehmen und etw. gesundes für dein Körper machen willst, kann ich dir Kokosöl wärmstens weiterempfehlen. Der Grundsatz fürs Abnehmen lautet, wenn du weniger Energie zuführst als du sie verbrauchst, dann nimmst du mit einer sehr großen Wahrscheinlichkeit ab. Seit längerem beschäftige ich mich schon mit der Thematik Abnehmen und bin durch Empfehlungen zu Kokosöl gestoßen. Kokosöl zum Abnehmen enthält nämlich spezielle Fette, sogenannte mittelkettige Triglyceride, die vom Körper komplett anders verarbeitet werden, als alle anderen Fette. Diese Fette werden von der Leber absorbiert und benötigen im Rahmen des Verdauungsprozesses auch keine Gallenflüssigkeit. Im Zuge dieses Vorgangs werden die mittelkettigen Triglyceride in Ketone umgewandelt. Die Ketone wiederum geben dem Körper Energie, werden aber nicht in Form von Fettdepots in den Zellen eingelagert. Der Stoffwechsel wird angekurbelt, der gesamte Organismus inklusive Gehirn und Muskeln erlebt einen Leistungsschub, was in Verbindung mit Bewegung zu einem erhöhten Kalorienverbrauch führt. Trotzdem erhöht sich der Blutzuckerspiegel nicht, und der gesamte Verdauungsapparat wird ebenfalls nicht belastet. So kann man mit Kokosöl abnehmen, ohne den Körper zu belasten. Des Weiteren hat Kokosöl sehr viele positive Wirkungen, die du hier alle durchlesen kannst: https://www.kokosoel.info/ 
Viele Grüße,
Jula

----------

